# Problem mit Nokia 6700



## Deus Ex (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe seit vorgestern ein Problem mit meinem oben beschriebenen Handy. Obwohl es nirgends angeschlossen ist zeigt es mit das USB-Verbindungszeichen an zusammen mit der Meldung: KABEL ENTFERNEN ODER GERÄT ANSCHLIEßEN UM FORTZUFAHREN. 
Nur hatte ich bestimmt seit anno domini 1853 keine Gerät mehr angeschlossen, abgesehen vom Ladegerät.
An/Ausmachen hat genausowenig genützt wie den Akku zu entfernen.


----------



## Deus Ex (18. Oktober 2010)

Hat wirklich keiner eine Idee?? Dummerweise frist das Akku ohne Ende....


----------

